# Question About Nandroid



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

Just wondering if I make a nandroid backup on cm4dx gb, then wipe data and switch to vortex, if I will be able to restore my text messages with app extractor. Or is there another method of saving my text messages so that I can switch roms. It's important that date and timestamps are kept.
thanks


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

i don't have a answer for you on this, but was once plagued by the same problem. I switched over to google voice and couldn't be happier.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

There are several back up apps but i dont think they restore the dates. But its worth trying app extrator, if you try it can you tell us how it goes.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

So I used sms backup + and it backed up all my sms and mms to my gmail which is nice. It creates a folder and it has exact details on each message. Restoring it with that app on the other hand resets all the dates to the date of the restore, which doesn't help. I ended up wiping everything and switching to vortex beta. When I tried to use appextractor and restore my sms it said that after it was completed a reboot may be needed. After I rebooted nothing happened. Then I tried to wipe and advance restore my data through my nandroid but that just sent me into bootloop. Soo yeah, I guess my email backup is good enough.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

